# [SOLVED] Opinion on CPU Cooler orientation



## craig-tx (Dec 26, 2007)

I recently finished my new build, and then found a great deal on a Cooler Master Hyper TX CPU cooler. By the reviews I have seen it should be able to keep my CPU close to 10° cooler than the stock Intel cooler.

I have a Gigabyte GA-G33M-DS2R MB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128053&Tpk=GA-G33M-DS2R

Intel E6750 (2.66 GHz) Core 2 Duo
OC to 3.2 (400 MHz BUS, 8x)

The Cooler Master Hyper TX has a shroud that can be used to directed to cool specific parts of the MB. seen here:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...034&SRCCODE=PRICEGRABBER&CMP=OTC-PRICEGRABBER

My question is, your opinion, which way should I orient the thing?
Horizontally, the fan will take in air over the RAM (help there) and directs air down onto the voltage regulators (which I believe are between the CPU and the back connectors.) The rest of the air will blow right out the back of the case through the case fan.
Or 
Vertically, the fan would take air in on the top, and blow down directing air over the NB (Remember I'm running at 400 MHz clock (1600 FSB).

Another option would be blowing vertically UP. This would draw air in over the NB, and blow air out the top of the case (model CM 690 - PSU is on the botton, there are vents just above the CPU) The MB also looks like there are a few voltage regulators above the CPU as well.

Opinions?

Thanks,
-craig


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Opinion on CPU Cooler orientation*

Horizontally, the fan will take in air over the RAM (help there) and directs air down onto the voltage regulators (which I believe are between the CPU and the back connectors.) The rest of the air will blow right out the back of the case through the case fan.


That will cool best even more so if you have front fans.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Opinion on CPU Cooler orientation*

Yep, that is exactly what I would do.

The majority of the MOSFETs in the VRM (voltage regulator) are between the CPU socket and the rear I/O, while some are at the northern part of the board above the CPU socket. Gigabyte used a 6-phase voltage regulator though so you really shouldn't have problems with the voltage regulator being a major heat problem, especially since you are only running a processor with a TDP that will not exceed 75W (including the overclock).


----------



## craig-tx (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Opinion on CPU Cooler orientation*

Thanks for the input. I'll mount it horizontally.

BTW:
what is a TDP?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Opinion on CPU Cooler orientation*

TDP is the Thermal Design Power, basically how much power in Watts the processor will consume and how much heat it will give off in Watts as a result. If you had a higher TDP processor like the Core 2 Extreme QX6850 (130W TDP) it would put more stress on the voltage regulators causing them to produce more heat.


----------



## craig-tx (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Opinion on CPU Cooler orientation*

Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Opinion on CPU Cooler orientation*

You're welcome.


----------

